# New spot yields squat sodas and a small



## RelicRaker (Nov 15, 2017)

Checked out a new excavation today.
[FONT=&amp]
Left: F. McKinney squat soda w/ low shoulder and applied tooled lip.[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]Left Center: F. McKinney squat soda w/ high shoulder and blob top.[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]Right Center: Small "Jacoby Phila." (local druggist?)[/FONT][FONT=&amp]
Right: Smith & Co. Philada squat soda, "M" embossed on reverse.


[/FONT]


----------



## CurbdiggerCarl (Nov 15, 2017)

Been slow here in Denver, nice to see some great finds!


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 15, 2017)

Yes, Any Squat a good Squat, they look to be around 1870's. I don't get to dig to much 1870's stuff, That's hard to find here. LEON.


----------



## RelicRaker (Nov 15, 2017)

Thx, Carl. Hope things pick up. 
Leon - Yeh my neighborhood was first developed starting around 1885 ... seems like a lotta this land was occupied by dumps until then. Redevelopment has opened a lot of earth, and the 1870s and 80s are reasserting themselves.


----------



## RelicRaker (Nov 16, 2017)

Returned today for another round. 

[FONT=&amp]Left: Drene shampoo (1949) (ID'd by patent on base)[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]Rear: Two aqua F. McKinney squat sodas (c. 1870s)[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]Center: Van Buskirk's Fragrant Sozodont (c. 1880s)[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]Right: G.W. Otto squat soda (c. 1870s)[/FONT]


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 16, 2017)

Do any of those Squats have the Iron or graphite pontil color on bottoms? LEON.


----------



## RelicRaker (Nov 16, 2017)

hemihampton said:


> Do any of those Squats have the Iron or graphite pontil color on bottoms? LEON.


Not any of these, but I do have one, a Graeber, that's pontiled.


----------



## sandchip (Nov 16, 2017)

Great finds any day!


----------



## RelicRaker (Nov 16, 2017)

sandchip said:


> Great finds any day!


Thx!


----------

